# Navarre Rodeo - Open or Kayak division



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Who's fishing and what division?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll be in kayak


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What species for the kayak division? Looked at the rules but didn't see it


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I will be in a kayak but I'm going to fish the open division. 

Wallace here's the fish and divisions:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Depends on the weather I guess. Do you have to decide before you buy a ticket?


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> Depends on the weather I guess. Do you have to decide before you buy a ticket?


I believe you choose your division when you sign up


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Can anyone explain the mystery fish thing?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

You choose when you purchase the tickets. 

I have no idea about the mystery fish. Maybe someone from the rodeo committee will chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll be fishing the kayak division as long as I can get out of work Friday to make it to the captains meeting.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Nlytme said:


> You choose when you purchase the tickets.
> 
> I have no idea about the mystery fish. Maybe someone from the rodeo committee will chime in.
> 
> ...


Hey, guys! The mystery fish is a specific fish and weight, selected before the start of the tournament. It's basically like a wild-card in the rodeo. It doesn't matter how you caught it; but if you get that fish and hit the weight, the prize is yours. Sound good?


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

duckhunter38135 said:


> I believe you choose your division when you sign up


Yup. All you have to do is get your ticket, but you officially declare your division (kayak or open) at the captains' meeting on Friday.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

duckhunter38135 said:


> Can anyone explain the mystery fish thing?





Nlytme said:


> You choose when you purchase the tickets.
> 
> I have no idea about the mystery fish. Maybe someone from the rodeo committee will chime in.
> 
> ...


Hey, guys! The mystery fish is a specific fish and weight, selected before the start of the tournament. It's basically like a wild-card in the rodeo. It doesn't matter how you caught it; but if you get that fish and hit the weight, the prize is yours. Sound good?


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

JD7.62 said:


> Depends on the weather I guess. Do you have to decide before you buy a ticket?


You don't. You can declare your division (kayak or open) at the Captains' meeting on Friday. That way, if you get your ticket (and the weather looks bad) you can declare open division and fish from shore or pier instead of kayak.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

put me in the Game !!!

inshore slam please


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I wish I could make it down, but this weekend's booked for me.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> put me in the Game !!!
> 
> inshore slam please





hxchip said:


> I wish I could make it down, but this weekend's booked for me.


I love the discussion going on here!

For those who don't know yet, tickets can be found online http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/ or at one of the local ticket venues: Half Hitch (Navarre), Outcast B&T (Pensacola), or Gulf Breeze B&T.

Hey, friend! That's okay. We'll be back and even better next year!


----------



## FlatsAssassin5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Can you win more than one category?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

*Final Week To Register*

Register at Navarrefishingrodeo.com


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

FlatsAssassin5 said:


> Can you win more than one category?


Yes. E.g. If you catch a 1st place king and 2nd place snapper you win both 1st and 2nd place prizes.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

So to clarify, if i declare that i am in the kayak division and i catch a sheepshead from my kayak, can i weigh in the the sheepshead in the open division?? sounds like i cannot?

I can understand declaring that i am fishing kayak for the purposes of determining the 6 kayak species, but not the other species.

Also, if i catch the largest slam, but i'm fishing from a kayak, am i eligible to win the slam prize, or is that restricted to the open division participants?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

So i got on the Navarre Rodeo site and found the rule on this. It is listed below. I have to say i am VERY disappointed to read this. If you are in the kayak division you are fishing for 6 species only. if you want to fish for the other species, you have to BUY A SECOND TICKET FOR THE OPEN DIVISION. and even if you buy TWO TICKETS you can only enter a specific fish in one of the two divisons (this part makes sense to me, sort of, but then why would you need to buy the other ticket, except to fish for the non-kayak species that open division people are allowed to fish for??)

I would like to appeal to the organizers to reconsider this. Let a yak angler declare that they are fishing the yak divison for the 6 yak specific species ONLY. Then let the yak angler also fish for the other species that are not yak specific. If the yak angler catches the biggest redfish, but declared for yak division, he wins the yak division redfish prize (which is the same as the non-yak prize). But if the yak angler catches the biggest Bonito - he should be able to enter that non-yak specific fish in the open division. I do not understand what possible purpose it could serve to limit the yak angler to the 6 yak species only. This just does not seem well thought out. If i am missing something, i would be happy to have the organizers explain why this is a problem. This is written, so you can't "hear" my inflection, but i am being serious, not sarcastic with that comment. If i am legitimately missing something that makes this logisitcally impossible, please enlighten me. I have never run a tournament and maybe there is a good reason for this rule. But i have participated in many tournaments and have never seen it done this way.

I will be posting this on the Navarre Rodeo Facebook page and the yak forum. 



"Must declare Kayak Division or Open Division at the Captain’s Meeting or before. If Kayakers can also buy Open Division ticket to enter fish not included in Kayak division. However, they must buy the second ticket before the deadline, Oct. 2 at the Captain’s Meeting. Kayaks cannot win for the same fish in two divisions even if they have a ticket for the Kayak Division and the Open Division."


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Fisherdad1 said:


> So to clarify, if i declare that i am in the kayak division and i catch a sheepshead from my kayak, can i weigh in the the sheepshead in the open division?? sounds like i cannot?
> 
> I can understand declaring that i am fishing kayak for the purposes of determining the 6 kayak species, but not the other species.
> 
> Also, if i catch the largest slam, but i'm fishing from a kayak, am i eligible to win the slam prize, or is that restricted to the open division participants?


Correct - you have to have an Open division entry to weigh a sheepshead.

Slam category for inshore and offshore is open to both Yak and Open division entrants.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Fisherdad1 said:


> So i got on the Navarre Rodeo site and found the rule on this. It is listed below. I have to say i am VERY disappointed to read this. If you are in the kayak division you are fishing for 6 species only. if you want to fish for the other species, you have to BUY A SECOND TICKET FOR THE OPEN DIVISION. and even if you buy TWO TICKETS you can only enter a specific fish in one of the two divisons (this part makes sense to me, sort of, but then why would you need to buy the other ticket, except to fish for the non-kayak species that open division people are allowed to fish for??)
> 
> I would like to appeal to the organizers to reconsider this. Let a yak angler declare that they are fishing the yak divison for the 6 yak specific species ONLY. Then let the yak angler also fish for the other species that are not yak specific. If the yak angler catches the biggest redfish, but declared for yak division, he wins the yak division redfish prize (which is the same as the non-yak prize). But if the yak angler catches the biggest Bonito - he should be able to enter that non-yak specific fish in the open division. I do not understand what possible purpose it could serve to limit the yak angler to the 6 yak species only. This just does not seem well thought out. If i am missing something, i would be happy to have the organizers explain why this is a problem. This is written, so you can't "hear" my inflection, but i am being serious, not sarcastic with that comment. If i am legitimately missing something that makes this logisitcally impossible, please enlighten me. I have never run a tournament and maybe there is a good reason for this rule. But i have participated in many tournaments and have never seen it done this way.
> 
> ...


 
I'm on the committee and will pass on your suggestion/comment. I've fished in the PRFA rodeo (and i believe a couple of others) where they've changed from the format you suggest (One entry allows fishing in both divisions) to the format where you need to purchase separate entries to place fish in both. At this late date I don't think there will be a change. Probably arguments for both methods, but worth discussion for next year. There's also a third method I don't think I've ever seen - where you need to purchase both division entries to weigh fish in both but you don't have to declare until you weigh the first fish in (that way you get to look at the board and decide the best division if you have a common fish). 

Appreciate the comment and thanks for fishing the tourney.

Regards,
Mark Griffith


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Heres a question

How much to enter 
The inshore slam ( with team members )
What are the pay outs


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Heres a question
> 
> How much to enter
> The inshore slam ( with team members )
> What are the pay outs




http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/phone/navarre-fishing-rodeo.html






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

My internet sucks right now anyone willing to post the answer, please and thank you


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

$45 per ticket and the picture contains the remaining information. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the response Mark. I appreciate the information. As i said on the Kayak Forum post I'm an easy going guy and not trying to start trouble for anyone, especially the rodeo organizers, but this is just a different way of doing it and i did not get the reasoning. I did not know that the PRFA had used that model.


I am glad to hear that the kayak registered anglers are eligible for the slam prizes. I think that makes sense and makes me feel better about this overall.
- Fisherdad


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Fisherdad1 said:


> So to clarify, if i declare that i am in the kayak division and i catch a sheepshead from my kayak, can i weigh in the the sheepshead in the open division?? sounds like i cannot?
> 
> I can understand declaring that i am fishing kayak for the purposes of determining the 6 kayak species, but not the other species.
> 
> Also, if i catch the largest slam, but i'm fishing from a kayak, am i eligible to win the slam prize, or is that restricted to the open division participants?


Good questions!

To answer your slam question....Anyone can win the slams, open or kayak division. If you catch the largest slam from a kayak, you win!

To answer your fish species question....If you declare kayak, you must stick to the species in the kayak division. You can only weigh in for fish within the division you chose. 

However, you can buy another ticket and fish both divisions. From my understanding, some people have already chosen to do this. As a result, if you already purchased a ticket at the $35, we will honor the earlier price and give you your second ticket for $35 (if you wish to fish both divisions).


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What about teams? Inshore slam div. Do we all have to register, its hard to split a cooler 2 ways. I want to do this with a bud can we both register under 1 boat.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo (Aug 5, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> What about teams? Inshore slam div. Do we all have to register, its hard to split a cooler 2 ways. I want to do this with a bud can we both register under 1 boat.


There aren't teams. Slams are caught by one person; but yes, you can both be in the same boat. Hope this helps.


----------



## FlatsAssassin5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Will there be any Calcuttas?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Can 1 person place 1st in more then 1 catagory in the open?


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

looks like the winds are going to prevent me from going offshore this year.  (kayak)


----------



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Are Snapper not included in the Jr division? Seems like with Snapper open this weekend, they should be included in all divisions.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

FlatsAssassin5 said:


> Will there be any Calcuttas?


No but great idea as the tournament grows.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nicelymakinway said:


> Are Snapper not included in the Jr division? Seems like with Snapper open this weekend, they should be included in all divisions.


Snapper is not included in the Jr. Division. A couple tournament committee members I see are following this thread so consider it suggested and considered for discussion in next year's planning.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Can 1 person place 1st in more then 1 catagory in the open?


Found my answer


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Should be a great time


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Should be a great time


Good deal - sorry missed your question. Think it was answered on the 2nd page of this thread for anyone that is looking. (i.e. yes - you can win more than one placement prize in the same division.)

Tight lines.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain's meeting 7 PM this evening - Juana's Pagoda, Navarre Beach.

You can register thru end of the Captain's meeting. 

Looking forward to a great event.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Game time.... PA POW!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

It was nice meeting some new folks at the capt. Meeting 

Good luck 2 yall


----------



## Squaddie77 (May 2, 2014)

Did ever find out what is the mystery fish?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for putting on this tournament we had a blast.


----------

